# Deciding between Canary Islands



## primavera

Hi,
This is my first post and apologies if I ask something that has been discussed (probably...) in this vast forum. In which case please just point me the right direction to read.
I'll just ask anyway a few things in the meantime. OK so we're planning to move from London to the Canaries at some point in early 2014 probably. 
- Been to Tenerife on holidays 3 times. 
- We have a young child (1.5 yr) and planning to have another one soon. 
- We'd travel a few times a year to visit families in Europe. 
- We'd eventually want to run our own small business, undecided what exactly we have a few different options.

Which island is best in the Canaries considering all these purposes? What are the pros and cons of the others (GC, Fuerteventura, Lanzarote) compared to Tenerife? We really like Tenerife but because we've never been to the other islands we might missing something.

- In particular: health services (for children), future education options, leisure-entertainment, cost of living, transport connections, business opportunities, ease of setting up/buying a business, etc. Anything relevant.

One more thing, not speaking very much Spanish (yet) is a big problem or one can get away with English?
Appriciate your input.


----------



## anski

primavera said:


> Hi,
> This is my first post and apologies if I ask something that has been discussed (probably...) in this vast forum. In which case please just point me the right direction to read.
> I'll just ask anyway a few things in the meantime. OK so we're planning to move from London to the Canaries at some point in early 2014 probably.
> - Been to Tenerife on holidays 3 times.
> - We have a young child (1.5 yr) and planning to have another one soon.
> - We'd travel a few times a year to visit families in Europe.
> - We'd eventually want to run our own small business, undecided what exactly we have a few different options.
> 
> Which island is best in the Canaries considering all these purposes? What are the pros and cons of the others (GC, Fuerteventura, Lanzarote) compared to Tenerife? We really like Tenerife but because we've never been to the other islands we might missing something.
> 
> - In particular: health services (for children), future education options, leisure-entertainment, cost of living, transport connections, business opportunities, ease of setting up/buying a business, etc. Anything relevant.
> 
> One more thing, not speaking very much Spanish (yet) is a big problem or one can get away with English?
> Appriciate your input.


Hi,

I lived on Tenerife in Puerto de la Cruz for a year & have visited GC in 1965 & again in 2011 & also visited Lanzarote in 2011. Not been to any others.

I chose Tenerife over GC & enjoyed my year there more than my brief revisit to GC.

I had previously holidayed in the Tenerife in the South & the North & decided I preferred the North. The South for me was like mini England with all the brits & sports bars.

I liked Puerto del la Cruz, it had a more honest feel to it, although in the winter months it is invaded by mostly Germans trying to escape winter. In summer it is empty.
The hospital is in Santa Cruz, none in the South. (The capital) be prepared for little English spoken, they speak Canarian which is similar to Spanish although my friend from Madrid told me it too him 4 years to make himself understood!

The economy is worse than most of Europe mainland, there was 40% unemployment when I was there & lots of crime as a result. It was hard to trust anybody. Rents & home prices are extortionate & quite out of kilter with the rest of Europe. Once you get your Residencia you can fly between the islands & Spain for 50%.

I would not recommend moving there with a young family unless you have oodles of money or have a secure well paid employment contract.


----------



## 90199

There are seven larger Canary Islands, ll are very diverse and different. Apart from property prices the cost of living is cheaper that other parts of the E.U., this is because the purchase tax is only 7%.

The island where I live, El Hierro, English is rarely spoken, the language is Castellano. Understood throughout the Spanish speaking world.

Crime here is virtually unknown, doors are left unlocked, cars are left with the keys in the ignition.

Business opportunities here are limited, the population only being around 8000. Most people seeking work leave the island, for other islands, or in many cases other countries.

However if you have an income life here is idyllic and Gran Canaria/ Tenerife are only a 45 minute flight.


----------



## crookesey

Lanzarote is one of the cleanest places that I've ever visited, Tenerife is one of the dirtiest, however other than for tourism I can't work out why either exists, I could live in Majorca or Menorca but would find it difficult in the former.


----------



## bob_bob

My personal favourite is Gran Canaria but unless you have a unique business that can't fail (unlikely) or you have a secure income then don't move because the likelihood is you'll be back in the UK once you run out of cash.


----------



## Ann in La Palma

Hi there,
I live on the Canarian island of La Palma and have been here for almost 12 years now. When we left the UK, it was suitcase in hand in search of a new life. That took us to every single island including the little island of La Graciosa. 
When it comes to work, as has been pointed out, getting paid employment is not easy. However, if you are self-employed and can work on the internet, then the world could be your oyster. 
If you are living more than 50% if the time in the Canaries, that is where you will pay your taxes. The tax is not too bad but the Social Security is very high at around 250/300€ per month. However, with a child and hopefully another to follow, you would at least get a lot for your money! 
/SNIP/http://relocatecanaries.com/blog/


----------



## primavera

Thank you for your answers and keep 'em coming. Having been to Tenerife on holidays every year recently I don't think the situation is that bad as Anski described. In fact I saw in an article somewhere recently that Adeje has one of the lowest unemployment rates in Spain now. Also it wouldn't affect us directly on the long term as we plan to run our own business and have some online income that should pay at least the rent of an apartment.
I've seen a few of your posts Hepa and El Hierro sounds like a lovely place for retirement but maybe a bit too quiet for kids.
As I mentioned one part of our business is already existing and it is internet based so I can just keep doing it. But I'm thinking about setting up some little shop or market stall as well. With very little overhead costs and no emplyees it shouldn't be that hopeless. Or is it?


----------



## Ann in La Palma

I was in Corralejo, Fuerteventura last year and I really liked it - not necessarily for me to live - but it might suit you. Lots of expats live there and so english is widely spoken and there might be more business opportunities.
I would definitely try and learn Spanish though, it makes a big difference to your life and feeling like you belong. Plus when your kids speak it, it would be a shame if you don't!


----------



## primavera

No, absolutely I'm learning Spanish already I'm just not quite at the level where I could go and sort out a business license for example. But probably even with fluent Spanish I'd need an Abogado for these kind of things.
We'll probably land at South Ten to start with and then spend 2-3 months to look around on the other islands as well before we decide to settle and set up shop.


----------



## tammy1202

This post is from a while back but I'll post anyway just in case anyone else is wondering. In terms of services such as schools, hospitals etc the two larger islands are best. Tenerife and Gran Canaria are very similar in terms of what they offer, and they also have the same north/south separation in which the north is much more Spanish and the south a lot more touristy where you can get away with only speaking English. 

I also want to point out that "canarian" is not a language, on all the islands they speak the official Spanish "castellano" it's just the pronounciation is different and they have a few of their own words. But saying someone from Madrid can't understand them is like saying a British person can't understand an American or Australian. Yes there may be difficulties if the accent is strong, but that's just like me struggling to understand a strong Scottish accent! 

@Primavera if you are interested in setting up a market stall I would say the market in a town called Teguise in the island of Lanzarote is worth mentioning. It is one of, if not _the best _market I have been to in my life and I have travelled a lot!


----------



## Jock719

We live near Corralejo, Fuerteventura, and it's fantastic. Whole island clean, fantastic scenery and only a short ferry trip to Lanza if you want a change...


----------



## jago25_98

I like Tenerife due to a local homely feeling in the north... but the surfers attack anyone who try to surf there. So I've been staying in Gran Canaria... which is quite expensive for where it is. I want to visit the other islands next week. la Palma for it's green (I really liked the farmers markets on Tenerife) and Lanzarote because I can afford a house there. I don't know if visiting these other islands is really going to help the decision.

edit: I should add that I like to surf and appreciate subburb like areas with a community aka not too busy, not too quiet


----------



## Elroque

primavera said:


> Thank you for your answers and keep 'em coming. Having been to Tenerife on holidays every year recently I don't think the situation is that bad as Anski described.


With the greatest of respect, a holiday or 2 will not give you any insight whatsoever into how the island is doing financially.
In truth the island is on it's arse. I just returned to the UK after 10 years living there. It has gradually got worse and worse. Petty crime has increased as a result. 
Unemployment is frightening and the cost of working is horrendous. To work for yourself it costs around €320 per month before u even pay any tax. To be employed you will find it almost impossible to get a contract, certainly a permenant one.
Do some serious homework. I would not move there with a child at this present time.


----------



## jago25_98

Agreed. Only makes sense self employed in tourism, internet biz or some such



Elroque said:


> With the greatest of respect, a holiday or 2 will not give you any insight whatsoever into how the island is doing financially.
> In truth the island is on it's arse. I just returned to the UK after 10 years living there. It has gradually got worse and worse. Petty crime has increased as a result.
> Unemployment is frightening and the cost of working is horrendous. To work for yourself it costs around €320 per month before u even pay any tax. To be employed you will find it almost impossible to get a contract, certainly a permenant one.
> Do some serious homework. I would not move there with a child at this present time.


----------



## castaway06

All of the islands are on their arse! Yes there has been an uptick in tourist numbers over the last couple of years, though this might be in part due to the Egyptians etc. shooting each other. When all that started the tour companies started re-directing their flights here instead (approx. the same flying time, so no big disruption to schedules, and the winter sun)

Another thing to bear in mind is the local government is trying to re-focus the tourist industry away from the kiss-me-quick all you can drink karaoke brigade to something more up market. So if you have a business idea it should be targeting them - if you are thinking bar then you might as well stand on the beach and hand out free money, at least you'd see some happy faces.

For employment go to one of the two big islands you stand a better chance. The population and tourist density on those is so much higher than elsewhere. Also all the infrastructure services, hospitals, schools etc. are better on those two.

As for language, speaking only English is going to handicap you. You can get away with only a little Spanish to deal with officialdom, but the tourist mix here is English and German, (with some Dutch) as the majority followed up by the Scandinavians coming in the winter months. Also a large part of the tourist mix is Spanish from the mainland (about 24% if memory serves me right)

Go and buy the book "Living and Working in Spain" by David Hampshire for information on moving to and working in Spain.


----------

